# How do I know if Wellbutrin is Working??



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am not taking it today. I have to be put under anesthesia to get an abscessed tooth ripped out of my head. I have been taking a bunch of Darvocet the last few days. I have been on vacation and drank more than I should have last week. I havent exactly been following the rules.

I am hoping that I will get through this surgery today and be on painkillers only a few more days. I dont want to give up on WB because I dont feel I have had a fair trial of it, and I am only on a 150 mg dose. I have an appointment with my doc on the 20th, should I ask to be raised to 300 mg? That seems to be the normal dose.

Any ideas, I trust the SAS advice on meds.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I would give it a try, i stopped taking it at 150mg i didnt really give it a fair shot. I was taking it with prozac and didnt notice any difference but i think if i get prescribed it again i will stick with it.


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

I am on 150mg right now and I can feel a small difference... Thursday will ask to move up to 300


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I had trouble sleeping initially with WB but seem to have moved past that....

I took my dose today after all, I called the surgeon and they said it was okay to take it.

I think WB might work for me if I can get past the damned painkillers. And as I said, I drank a fair amount of alcohol last week on vacation. So I plan to scale back to just a few glasses of wine a week for a while.


----------



## NOESCAPE (Aug 19, 2008)

Penny said:


> I had trouble sleeping initially with WB but seem to have moved past that....
> 
> I took my dose today after all, I called the surgeon and they said it was okay to take it.
> 
> I think WB might work for me if I can get past the damned painkillers. And as I said, I drank a fair amount of alcohol last week on vacation. So I plan to scale back to just a few glasses of wine a week for a while.


I was at the bar watching football on Sunday... drank about 6 beers and then did a shot with my brother... don't remember anything else.

My brother said he's never seen me that wasted... it must have an effect on your alcohol tolerance because I used to be borderline sober after 6 beers and a shot...


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

what do you expect from it? It doesnt have the ****ty tell tale signs of SSRIs that let you know its at least doing something. WB usually does little for SA so if you were expecting anxiety relief, WB wont help too much. However, its a hell of a mood and motivation pill so you should feel that. If you didnt feel hyper as fvck the first few days, you may want to try 300mg.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I did not start taking WB (or the Celexa I was taking previously) for anxiety but rather for mood swings and occasional depression.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

well it *should* work for that pretty well but I find theres two camps with WB- one where it makes you a quasi crack head and the other where it does jack. There are plenty of the latter here on these boards. Definitely ask your doc to bump up to 300mg and see if that helps. I started at 300 myself and and actually enjoyed taking it but at the time it was still under patent and was a $140 a month happy hyper pill that didnt really help my anxiety much.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I take wellbutrin sr and have read somewhere the effects usually take several weeks to notice improvement in symptoms. I want to try the xl version but find 200 a month too high for me/ anyways good luck with your medication.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Penny said:


> I did not start taking WB (or the Celexa I was taking previously) for anxiety but rather for mood swings and occasional depression.


may I suggest a mood stabilizer then like Gabapentin?


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

150 mg. may be too low.

I was on 300 mg for quite a while and it was doing some good, but you know how it is... I was less depressed but I was still tired all the time.

I think you should try raising the dosage first. If that doesn't work... then try something else.... if you areon wellbutrin for the supposed "energy boost" you might try combining it with provigil. For me, wellbutrin helped a bit with energy but not to the point where I was able to function like a normal person. 

I still can't really but now it's not due to lack of energy, it's just due to countless other reasons.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

id definately up it to at least 300mgs


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Noca said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > I did not start taking WB (or the Celexa I was taking previously) for anxiety but rather for mood swings and occasional depression.
> ...


Gabapentin aka Neurontin. I am not sure that my insurance would pay for it as its generally used as a epilepsy drug. Isnt using it for mood stablizing an "off label" use? I know my insurance only pays for intended uses with a DX from the doc. Otherwise, sounds intriguing.

I am going to the doc on the 30th and will ask to up my dose. Hopefully tonight is my last night on painkillers, depends on how I feel tomorrow. I dont like the cloud that painkillers put me in.

I did feel a good burst of energy this morning which was surprising since I took a painkiller. I have been on WB for only 2.5 weeks but my doc said it works much faster than the previous celexa that I was on.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm on 300mg of wellbutrin a day. I find that if I don't take the two pills I need to take, my motivation goes down. If I take both, my motivation skyrockets. I just need to bloody remember to take the pill I'm supposed to take later in the day.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Penny, gabapentin is $4 at walmart; a co-pay would be higher. I still have a ton of this useless shlt in my med cabinet.... you can try it but it does absolutely nothing noticable in most people


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The thing is I am not sure my doc would prescribe anything that is "off label" use.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> I'm on 300mg of wellbutrin a day. I find that if I don't take the two pills I need to take, my motivation goes down. If I take both, my motivation skyrockets. I just need to bloody remember to take the pill I'm supposed to take later in the day.


How far apart do you take them?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Penny said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on 300mg of wellbutrin a day. I find that if I don't take the two pills I need to take, my motivation goes down. If I take both, my motivation skyrockets. I just need to bloody remember to take the pill I'm supposed to take later in the day.
> ...


6-10 hours.

I just can't take the second one too late in the day or else I'll have even more trouble sleeping than I already do.


----------

